# Looking for feedback



## lcherbst (Apr 18, 2006)

I am looking for feedback (positive and negative) on my website and game concept, but I am currently unable to provide a link as the forum will not allow me to post a URL until I have had 15 posts.  And you can't currently search for my website - at least not with google.

The game is in alpha testing now and should be in beta by July.  If anyone is interested, Please PM me.

Thanks

Lee C. Herbst
Creator/Lead Developer
Herculean Cluster Trader


----------

